# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Communication entre une appli winform et une pageweb

## Oberown

Bonjour,

Je souhaite pouvoir faire un chat, entre une pageweb, et une winform.
J'utilise la libraire signalR qui fonctionne trs bien.

Mais existe-t-il d'autre mthodes plus performantes ?

Merci

----------


## TheBlackReverand

Bonjour,

Tu peux utiliser les WebSocket (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebSocket)

Mis en place dans un context pro le systme permet d'interconnect presque tout (dans mon cas une application C# hberg un serveur websocket, lorsque l'application web en AngularJS tait charg elle ouvr une connexion websocket sur 127.0.0.1).

Le change ce font par chane de caractre, un serializer Json et c'est parti.

J'utilise SuperWebSocket.dll, v0.7.0.0 (classe SuperWebSocket.WebSocketServer)


Bon courage

----------


## Oberown

Merci pour cette rponse 4 ans plus tard  ::P:  ::ptdr::

----------


## TheBlackReverand

En effet  ::marteau:: 

J'ai regard la premire page mais y'a pas l'air d'avoir beaucoup de passage par ici.... ::aie::  (j'ai donc un doute sur le fait d'obtenir une rponse  ma question)

----------

